# Glock Ghost Rocket Trigger Upgrade



## jl39775 (Mar 8, 2013)

I upgrade my Glock 26 trigger with the Ghost Rocket Trigger Bar. It was easy but took some time to file down the tab. This made a big improvement to my trigger. Here's a video explaining the installation process.

Glock 26 Ghost Rocket Trigger Upgrade - YouTube Link


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

The Ghost Rocket is not a trigger bar, it is a connector. BIG difference. And yes, it does make a big difference doesnt it? Now if you want more big differences, change out the drop safety plunger spring and round the drop safety plunger off. You COULD change the trigger and striker spring, but I'd stay stock just for reliability. With all of that done, it's under 2 pounds.

The break does get mushy with this upgrade and some may not like it. I do.


----------

